# A little Excitement at My Shop Last Week



## bwcbob (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi all - Just wanted to share this video with you all. I have a computer shop and of course we buy all kinds of gold and silver. Computer scrap as well as jewelry, coins etc. We build computer and are GSA Contractors. This is what happened about a week ago

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYNeEpvQFBs&list=HL1325635392&feature=mh_lolz

I'm the bald guy in the video

bwcbob


----------



## Palladium (Jan 3, 2012)

Dam Bob!!!! Glad to hear your alright.
Bob gave him the tip jar. Rotfl Now that's funny!


----------



## tek4g63 (Jan 3, 2012)

And the moral of the story is, DON'T MESS WITH BOB!
I'm glad to hear you didn't get hurt.
You truly never know what you will do in a situation like that till your in it..........
Your the man Bob!


----------



## joem (Jan 3, 2012)

Idon't know you much but I amcertainly glad it went ok :shock:


----------



## slickdogg (Jan 3, 2012)

Bob i can't believe you let him go. :lol: :lol: 

Bob, did the police catch him ?


----------



## Geraldo (Jan 3, 2012)

Bob was there to chew bubble gum and kick ass. And he was all outta bubble gum!

Seriously, glad that you are alright Bob!

Best Regards, Gerald


----------



## bwcbob (Jan 4, 2012)

slickdogg said:


> Bob i can't believe you let him go. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Bob, did the police catch him ?




Yes they got him within an hour - funny thing is that we are located on a very busy highway. It took them (robber and driver) over 2 minutes to turn into the morning traffic. The cop asked if I got their tag number - I told him that if I has a screw driver I could have taken the plate off the car !!!!!!

Bob


----------



## Noxx (Jan 4, 2012)

:shock: What a story.

Glad that you're ok Bob!


----------



## Smack (Jan 4, 2012)

Did you check to see if the shotgun was loaded? If it was what load was he using? That could say a lot about what he was really after. Business should pick up for you now :mrgreen:


----------



## Geo (Jan 4, 2012)

did you get to keep the gun? what a coup that would be if he came back,hold up the hold up man.


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 4, 2012)

The store's name is Crazy Bob's... that should have been deferent enough.


----------



## butcher (Jan 4, 2012)

Bob, I am glad you finally got that cup of coffee, and made it through that safely.


----------



## macfixer01 (Jan 4, 2012)

Congrats on a good ending to a bad situation. I'm glad nobody was hurt much as we'd all like to see the perp get what's coming to him.

macfixer01


----------



## bwcbob (Jan 5, 2012)

Geo said:


> did you get to keep the gun? what a coup that would be if he came back,hold up the hold up man.




I asked the cop to let me put it in the "lost and Found" - just to see who claimed it.


----------

